# Vista Memory_Management Error and Blue Screen OF Death



## salthustle (Apr 5, 2008)

Firstly i jsut want to say thankyou to anyone who can help with the problems i am getting.

Today i was playing two games; Call Of Duty 4 and Tomb Raider Anniversary.

The PC locked up several times during playing COD4 , and then thinking maybe there was a buig in the game i played Tomb Raider, and got the blue screen of death.

It firstly said. 

Mabe due to newly installed hardware etc..

Then it happened again and i received the blue screen of death saying.

MEMEORY_MANAGEMENT

I have no idea why this is happening..

I will post as much info as i know how to, and please can someone help me out,

______________________________________________________________
Product
Windows

Problem
Shut down unexpectedly

Date
05/04/2008 19:18

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini040508-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	24
BCP1:	00000000001904AA
BCP2:	FFFFFA6002E54828
BCP3:	FFFFFA6002E54200
BCP4:	FFFFFA60011124C5
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	2e6ffc37-5778-498b-80ae-af6a66a6777a

_______________________________________________________________
Product
Windows

Problem
Shut down unexpectedly

Date
05/04/2008 22:33

Status
Not Reported

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

Files that help describe the problem
Mini040508-05.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	FFFFF28008D92DB0
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF80001D436FF
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1
_______________________________________________________________

The hardware on my PC is :

Intel CORE 2 QUAD Q9300 
nVidia 8600GT 1024MB SLI 
600W Power Supply Unit 
ASUS P5N-E SLI DUAL PCI-Express Motherboard
500GB Serial ATA 2.0 With 16MB Cache
8192MB (8GB) DDR800 PC6400 
Lightscribe 20X DVD+/-RW
Operating Sytem is also Vista Ultimate SP1 64bit



Please let me know if there is more specific information i can provide which will help find the cause of the problem, 

thanks agian to anyone able to help, i hope i havent got an expensive problem here and it can easily be resolved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

BCCode: 24=ntfs error
run
chkdsk /f


----------

